# Looking at buying yak



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Sun dolphin journey 12ft sit on. Anyone have one? Pros cons? Alternative? Never fished out of a yak so opinions welcome. Not interested in spending lots of money on one. Selling my Erie boat so ill have a few hundred to spend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sun dolphin = cheap, brittle plastic that will crack very easily and leak. I would spend your money on something else. Check out dick's or Dunham's sports for much better quality yaks, that won't break the bank. Don't buy your kayak at Walmart or Meijer, you're just wasting your cash if you do. Field and stream and future beach are both brands to take a look at. Bass pro will also have some ascend kayaks at pretty good prices as well.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Sun dolphin = cheap, brittle plastic that will crack very easily and leak. I would spend your money on something else. Check out dick's or Dunham's sports for much better quality yaks, that won't break the bank. Don't buy your kayak at Walmart or Meijer, you're just wasting your cash if you do. Field and stream and future beach are both brands to take a look at. Bass pro will also have some ascend kayaks at pretty good prices as well.



I agree spend a little more and you will be happy. You can get a very good sit on for $400-$500 from dicks.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Perception kayaks are made out of very nice plastic too. Good kayak for the money

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

400-500 is what I was going for. I will not shop dicks so ill check around for deals then thanks guys. Any idea where perceptions are sold?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Dicks and Gander mtn 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

What do you mostly fish? Lakes or small rivers/creeks? Height/Weight?


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I just got rid of a perception sport caster 12.5. I loved that boat. Worked well on lakes and rivers. I am 6'2" 200lbs and I carry a lot of gear... the sport caster held it... I just couldn't stand up comfortably in it... so I got rid of it for a more stable yak

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://m.gandermountain.com/modperl...rt-Pescador-12-0-Angler-Kayak-Yellow&i=769404


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Im 6" 250. I fish everything. Lake reservoir river. I appreciate your guys imput. This is why im asking. If anybody will be around fairport that has one hit me up. Id love to check out n do a couple minute paddle to see what I like. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Old Town Vapor is a good entry level yak, Bass Pro carries them. 

I'd encourage you to spend a little more, your entry level yak will be soon upgraded if you really get into it. A comfortable seat is really important for an angler too.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ill scope that one out too. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok so im looking at the field and stream eagle talon. Any feedback?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Ok so im looking at the field and stream eagle talon. Any feedback?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I own one, not a bad first yak. The only down side is that the seat SUCKS! The back is just way too low. I just upgraded to an ocean kayak comfort tech seat, that I got on amazon for $60.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats one thing I was. Gonna do regardless was a seat upgrade. Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Order my yak will be here in two weeks. Cant wait.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Order my yak will be here in two weeks. Cant wait.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



What did you order?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome jay! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Awesome, looks like we'll be hitting the steelhead like crazy this year in our yaks! =)


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I ordered the field and stream eagle talon. Im goin nuts waitin and its only been two days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> I ordered the field and stream eagle talon. Im goin nuts waitin and its only been two days.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm really happy for you man. You of all people needed one as much passion you have for river fishing. Let me know when you get it, and maybe we can float the grand. I'm going next week probably to fish the harbor at Fairport around the rocks. The madness now begins with accessories!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ill be happy to float around the harbor with you. It'll be good to have someone who has experience plus I wanna hit some of those smallies hanging around. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> I ordered the field and stream eagle talon. Im goin nuts waitin and its only been two days.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Cool deal man. I have this exact kayak and I think it was a great choice for a first yak. I don't have much to complain about with it at all. My favorite feature is it's light weight and it can take a beating!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Man I'm slow sometimes...I have the RUN sit in. Lol. Disregard my previous comments lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to go chase smallies to guys! Hit me up when you guys go!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I will be upgrading the seat. I hope it can take a beating cause its gonna be duck hunting too. 

Sounds like an outing kayakcle. More the merrier I say find them quicker and what they like that day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I know a few spots out your way that we can checkout. Can't wait man 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Let me know when you guys plan on going. If you ever want to see the conditions of Fairport Harbor, here is a Lake Metroparks cam http://www.lakemetroparks.com/select-park/fhlpwebcam.shtml#.U9kEM_ldWSq Nice thing is they have a flag pole there with a wind chute you can see how windy it is as well. I am going to be going up there Friday, it's supposed to be really nice. I just worry a little about those wave runners flying around sometimes.

If conditions are good enough I might venture outside of the breakwall and try fishing out on the Lake. I still haven't had my kayak out there and am a little nervous about it.

I try to avoid places on weekends because it ends up being a hassle.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Right now weekends are all I can do. I might try this weekend depending on the weather. And I have a tournament up at the islands the following weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well let me know I guess I'll try as long as I put in early to avoid crowded ramps

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

The marina down there cost 5$ to launch and they have a jetski ramp that they allow kayakers too use. It's pretty quiet over there. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll probably launch a little further upstream at the Grand River landing for free, just because I don't like paying money to launch. =) Saturday or Sunday work for me. I might even still go Friday too!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> I will be upgrading the seat. I hope it can take a beating cause its gonna be duck hunting too.
> 
> Sounds like an outing kayakcle. More the merrier I say find them quicker and what they like that day.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ldrjay, where do you plan on going for ducks? I would love to take my predator out goose and duck hunting this season.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I live in fairport so its no issue to scope out the lake. I hear ya about the lake lice. Some of the boaters are aholes too. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Its here its here! My yak is at the store waiting in pick up! !!!!! Wahoooo. Going tomorrow and getting it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> Its here its here! My yak is at the store waiting in pick up! !!!!! Wahoooo. Going tomorrow and getting it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's great news, I can't wait to see pictures of it once you have it set up.


----------



## JFish1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have the eagle talon yak and it has to be one of the best options for the price. I have done a bunch of modifications to mine that I found have helped out a lot. If you have any questions or want any info on setup just let me know. I'm sure you will enjoy your new toy, just be safe out there.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Jfish what kind of modifications have you done?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JFish1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I think the modifications made should obviously reflect that fishing style that you use most. I enjoy trolling lakes so these are some modifications that help my style but I'm sure many options work and I'm sure there are a ton of other options out there. These modifications are what works best for my fishing needs:

1. Remove the seat and replaced w yak gear manta ray- great seat and great customer service. 
2. Lengthened the anchor trolley and used shock chord on the stern to absorb boat movements. The original trolley was a little out of reach and short for me. 
3. The original mounted rod holder was too far out of reach for me. Therefore I Mounted scotty slide tracks in front of me on both sides so that I can mount scotty adapters and scotty rod holders to hold my rods while paddling. I enjoy having two rods out in front of me so that I can keep my eyes on them for strikes. 
4. Mounted lowrance gps/fishfinder w ram mount where the existing rod holder was. I drilled a hole in the deck to run the wires through and sealed w rubber grommet and marine goop. I created a waterproof box to contain my 12V battery and sealed the connection w marine goop. I Attached a trailer power connector to the finder power cord and the other end of the connector to the battery so that I can detach the battery for recharging. I glued the transducer to the inside of the hull and it works nicely. 
5. I found that a significant amount of water comes around the seats and back cargo area through the scuppers. I got some scupper plugs that selective let water out and keep water out. This seems to help. 
6. I bought a kayak dolley and it helps a lot w transport. 
7. I'm currently building a rudder and bracket to mount to the stern but haven't attached yet. I think it will help w tracking and help the boat stay straighter when reeling in a fish. I will add a pulley system so that I can selectively lower or raise the rudder. 
8. The original dry hatch allowed some water so I sealed it better w silicone. 
9. The side handles came loose on me so I glued in the screws w loctite. 
The bow and stern handles come w weak rope so I replaced w stronger rope. Both ropes initially broke on me. 
10. I'm working on mounting lights so I can fish at night but haven't gotten that far yet. 

I think that's all I have for now. I hope some of this helps. Let me know if you have any questions. Have fun out there.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol yea actually it does. I like trolling and casting. Some great ideas there . If I have any more queations ill definitely hit you up. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Ldrjay, where do you plan on going for ducks? I would love to take my predator out goose and duck hunting this season.


On the harbor and a couple public spots I frequent for waterfowl. Not to mention being able to easier explore new areas without the canoe.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Sun dolphin = cheap, brittle plastic that will crack very easily and leak. I would spend your money on something else. Check out dick's or Dunham's sports for much better quality yaks, that won't break the bank. Don't buy your kayak at Walmart or Meijer, you're just wasting your cash if you do. Field and stream and future beach are both brands to take a look at. Bass pro will also have some ascend kayaks at pretty good prices as well.


Sage advice!!
Be patience as in next few month there will be a bunch of nice yaks for good deals. It the time when many want the new models coming out for next year. 

CHOOSE WISELY!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont feel like a new thread so my question. Im looking to upgrade my seat. Any good back support and decent but cushion suggestions for under $70? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JFish1 (Mar 31, 2013)

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sit-on-Top-Kayak-Cushion-Padded-Boat-Seat-Backrest-with-Adjustable-Straps-KS-02-/311042178652?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item486b8efe5c"]Sit on Top Kayak Cushion Padded Boat Seat Backrest with Adjustable Straps KS 02 | eBay[/ame]

Or

http://www.yak-gear.com/shop/Yak-Gear-Sting-Ray-Seat

I had the yak gear sting ray and really liked it. My buddy has the apex kayak seat and he enjoys that one as well.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks ill look at these n see

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

A couple months ago, I picked up the ocean kayak comfort tech seat, for my eagle talon. The back support is way better than the stock seat. The butt cushion is another story, though. I may be looking for a sports cushion to go underneath the new seat.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

